# Buying a car in the USA



## Biglittlefish (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm off to the states for a while. Since I will be there for a few months I'm buying a car. I have a uk but not an international license. 

Anyone have an exp of doing this, getting registered and insured etc? Is it a major pain in the ass? Specially as I don't have a permanent address there. 

And driving an automatic, whats that like. My Mam had one when I was a kid so it can't be that hard. Can it?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 7, 2008)

will you have a social security number? (ie are you staying legally more than 90 days?)

without a permanent address you probably can't do it legally, but if you buy an old car for cash sending in the registration document might slip your mind.

You can use a non-US licence for 90 days max.  You will not get a US one without a social security number.  It takes a couple of weeks to get the number.

in Texas 25% of people don't have car insurance.  The fine for not having any is $500, sometimes cheaper than an insurance premium.  You obviously shouldn't drive without insurance, but if it's an inexpensive car and have no assets worth seizing (I guess they could get a UK house in time) the $500 million dollar law suit wouldn't matter.

Go to rent-a-wreck and negotiate, you can get very cheap long term rentals on old bangers.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 7, 2008)

oh, and automatics are easy, takes less than 5 minutes to get used to it.  10 minutes more and you're missing a gear stick.  Cruise control can be nice though


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks mate. No I won't have a number so it looks like buying the thing may be more trouble than its worth. I wouldn't mind the £500 fine so much as not being allowed back in to the US again. Will look into renting, a not a total wreck.


----------



## D (Oct 8, 2008)

Biglittlefish said:


> Thanks mate. No I won't have a number so it looks like buying the thing may be more trouble than its worth. I wouldn't mind the £500 fine so much as not being allowed back in to the US again. Will look into renting, a not a total wreck.



where will you be?


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 8, 2008)

Biglittlefish said:


> Anyone have an exp of doing this, getting registered and insured etc? Is it a major pain in the ass? Specially as I don't have a permanent address there.


in the US if you have the ca$h everything is easy..




			
				Blf said:
			
		

> And driving an automatic, whats that like. My Mam had one when I was a kid so it can't be that hard. Can it?



basically you can have a coffee in one hand and the cell in the other hand and still get about fairly well....

enjoy


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought a car in Boston in 1996. Had it for 7 months.
Used a friends address to get the reg plate & insurance. Didn't need visa proof or SS number.
Times may have changed though (also I guess things are different state to state)


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to be in California mainly. I have got friends who would let me use their address to register the car but I don't know if its that easy since the patriot act. Thats certainly make bank account stuff a fuck load harder.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 8, 2008)

Biglittlefish said:


> Thats certainly make bank account stuff a fuck load harder.



it seems a bit random as to which bank will open an account on the basis of a passport.  Our local Chase will but Bank of America won't.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't you get an international drivers' license?  The last time I checked all you needed was a valid license from your country of origin, a form, and a couple of weeks to wait.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 8, 2008)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Can't you get an international drivers' license?  The last time I checked all you needed was a valid license from your country of origin, a form, and a couple of weeks to wait.



Sure, but don't think it would help me at all.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 8, 2008)

pseudonarcissus said:


> it seems a bit random as to which bank will open an account on the basis of a passport.  Our local Chase will but Bank of America won't.



I'm going to wander round a few of them and see. If I could open one I could transfer money in there from the uk and use it to pay for the car. Seems like the easiest way to get a large sum of money to the usa.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 8, 2008)

why not just rent a car for 8 weeks?  for a small econobox it'll probably run $150 per week, unlimited mileage


----------



## Biglittlefish (Oct 8, 2008)

Renting is starting to look like the best option.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 8, 2008)

Biglittlefish said:


> Renting is starting to look like the best option.



it is the best option.  everyone does it here.  the longer term you sign the better daily rate u get.  for example, it may be $150/weekly contract or $525/monthly contract for a small two door econobox.  you pay for gas and unlimited miles


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 9, 2008)

He's got a point. 
Car rental is cheap as chips in the US. Plus there's the comfort of knowing if it goes tits up in the middle of Nevada they'll just tow you to the nearest franchise & give you another one.

E2A: I just had a quick look out of interest. First hit on google was Thrifty: $2,184 (£1200) for an economy model for 3 months & that's straight off the website & no negotiation. 
You be seriously lucky to find, buy, register & insure a decent road worthy car for that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Biglittlefish said:


> I'm off to the states for a while. Since I will be there for a few months I'm buying a car. I have a uk but not an international license.



If you're not american to begin with, why do you spell 'licence', the US way, ie 'license'?

This isn't professional advice of any kind, but why not just go with your UK licence? If you get stopped, speak with a really thick brit accent. The cops will either smile and wave you on...............or else they'll taser you. But the smile is much more likely.

p.s. When I drive in the US, I have a canadian licence. That's it. Seems to be ok, because I live in Canada, and haven't taken up residence there.

I suppose you might run into some insurance issues without a valid DL.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 9, 2008)

I've never had any trouble renting a car in the US with an Australian license. As long as your foreign license is valid, it will be fine.

Last year, i was pulled over in Vermont for speeding (missed the change of speed zones going into a town) and the cop had no trouble at all with my Aussie license. He went back to his car, then came back and told me that i didn't appear to be on any terrorist watch lists, and that i should be careful to slow down, and let me go without issuing a ticket.


----------



## JWH (Nov 2, 2008)

There are 51 sets of rules about this in the US, so check whichever state you'd be entering into first.

However:

- anyone can buy a car
- it's difficult to register a car without an in-state drivers' license
- forgetting to send in the forms won't work - you won't have license plates!
- it's difficult (but possible in some states) to obtain a drivers' license without an SSN, and they're cracking down on it more
- the biggest problem is insurance. some companies will write a policy to you without a US/instate license, if the local agent feels like it. the problem is that it will be fantastically expensive!
- there's no such thing as an international drivers' license, just an international driving permit, which is just an annex to your existing licence. anyone offering you an international license is selling you crap.

- you do not need a SSN to open a bank account, but some banks, and some individual tellers, won't know that. you do need identification from somewhere (passport is legally fine).
- you should obtain a TIN (tax number for non-residents), which is same format as an SSN
- go to a larger branch somewhere where they have lots of foreigners around and they know what to do e.g. a Citibank Financial Center
- why bother with an account? get a Nationwide debit/credit card and take money out commission free from ATMs...


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 14, 2008)

Biglittlefish said:


> I'm going to be in California mainly. I have got friends who would let me use their address to register the car but I don't know if its that easy since the patriot act. Thats certainly make bank account stuff a fuck load harder.



I bought a VW van in California years back - you can get a social security number stamped not valid for work - the two accepted reasons for asking for one are  - I want to open a bank account and - I want to get a car. get a california licence, you need two hours of lessons, or something stupid, by law then you can take it - if you drive here you'll be astounded how easy it is, the first, written part is multiple choice fer god's sake.

as you mention the patriot act it may now be trickier. If you do buy a cheap car and are going to travel some join the AAA (kinda like the AA) they give you free maps and are well helpful if you breakdown.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2008)

Watch the episode of Top Gear where they all buy a car each and drive it across the south to New Orleans where they attempt to sell them on, then decide.


----------



## zenie (Nov 14, 2008)

ouchmonkey said:


> I bought a VW van in California years back -


 
What's the price of them like and did you bring it home?


----------



## JWH (Nov 20, 2008)

ouchmonkey said:


> If you do buy a cheap car and are going to travel some join the AAA (kinda like the AA) they give you free maps and are well helpful if you breakdown.


Agree totally: the AAA won't try as hard to fix the problem at the roadside as the AA does, as they're more of a towing operation (check also their maximum towing distances when you sign up), but it's cheap and definitely worthwhile. Also, the AAA discounts on hotels, theme parks etc will pay for themselves quickly (although actually whenever I've used it, no-one ever checked for the card, so anyone could probably do it).

Was your non-work SSN actually a ITIN, or is there a third variant?


----------

